# Android WebView Post



## Computerfreak90 (30. August 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem

Hier mein Code:

```
WebView browser = (WebView)findViewById(R.id.webView1); //WebBrowser
        WebSettings ws = browser.getSettings();
        ws.setJavaScriptEnabled(true); //Javascript Aktivieren
         String postData = "__EVENTTARGET=&__EVENTARGUMENT=&__VIEWSTATE= ... Ewig langer Code ...&Login1&UserName=userl&Login1$Password=blabla&Login1$LoginButton=anmelden"; //Der Post String
   
browser.setWebViewClient(new WebViewClient(){ 
    @Override 
    public boolean shouldOverrideUrlLoading(WebView wView, String url) 
    { 
       
       wView.loadUrl(url);
        return true; 
    } 
}); 

	

browser.postUrl("https://myHomepage/script.php",EncodingUtils.getBytes(postData, "BASE64"));
```
Mein Problem:

Im Post __Viewstate=... kommen Plus "+" vor, diese werden auf der geposteten Seite nicht angezeigt.
Ich habe schon versucht das Charset zu ändern hat aber nichts genützt.
Den Post Code in einer HTML Form funktioniert super. Ich glaube es liegt wirklich datran,dass das Charset falsch ist oder das byte keine Plus "+" können.
Die Posts habe ich auf meiner eigenen Homepage abgegangen mit dem Code:

```
<?php
var_dump($_POST);
?>
```
Könnt ihr mir helfen?


PS: Geht um autologin

Computerfreak90


----------

